# Smugglers Notch



## mmcculloch (Feb 23, 2010)

I am looking to exchange into Smugglers Notch.  I am noticing that there are several different lodge sections.  I am also noticing that the point allocation for a one bedroom varies...is more points = better/new unit.  Does anyone have experience with this resort?  Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 23, 2010)

mmcculloch said:


> I am looking to exchange into Smugglers Notch.  I am noticing that there are several different lodge sections.  I am also noticing that the point allocation for a one bedroom varies...is more points = better/new unit.  Does anyone have experience with this resort?  Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



Other option might be look around and see if you can rent from an owner who may already have a reservation. If you rent from an owner, you do not have to pay $45/per condo/per day (optional) fee to the resort to enjoy all waterparks etc. that Smuggs offer. If you do not pay this, many of the pools and waterparks will not be available to your family. 

Details: www.smuggs.com/rci


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Feb 24, 2010)

mmcculloch said:


> I am looking to exchange into Smugglers Notch.  I am noticing that there are several different lodge sections.  I am also noticing that the point allocation for a one bedroom varies...is more points = better/new unit.  Does anyone have experience with this resort?  Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



we have not converted our Smuggs weeks to points, but I beleive that different buildings have different points values for a certain size of unit. so for a 1 bedroom unit the points vary depending on several factors eg neighborhood pool or gym, building facilities eg hot tub, square footage,  number of bathrooms, max occupancy etc.  
Also points will vary depending on the season etc

When you do an RCI trade with weeks you get the exact same unit which was deposited to RCI, with points you will get a unit with the appropriate points value - but that could be in more than one building/location.  points owners seem to have the unit values per building pretty much worked out, but i don't know if there are any points owners on TUG.  or you could call the resort and ask - they don't assign the units until just before the date of your stay but they could probably tell you which building (s) you are likely to be in.

Be careful about renting and expecting to not have to pay the facilities fee.  Owners are not supposed to allow renters to use their "benefits" unless they (the owner) signs a form to say the renter is family/friends who are using the unit and it has not been rented.


----------



## Stricky (Feb 24, 2010)

You can find the point values for the different buildings here: http://www.smuggsbbs.com/index.php?topic=19.0

I think the order from newest down for the last 4 builds is
Tamaracs, Sycamore, Aspens (AH), and Willows (w)


----------



## STEVIE (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi, we traded in a few years ago with weeks not points, through RCI. We were given a very worn unit, I believe in the Maples section. The unit was two bedtooms with one very small bathroom. When we arrived I asked the front desk if we could be moved to a unit with two bathrooms and They said no if I wasn't happy I should call RCI, not very friendly. We paid the extra $500.00 to be able to use the pools and found that to be a total ripoff. We had an ok time but will never try to trade in again. If you are using points you may have a much better experience. Sue


----------



## elaine (Feb 24, 2010)

*we had an old unit in Evergreen*

we went last summer with a weeks RCI trade.  Our unit was an older style.  I knew this going in--I looked on my confirmation that I got when I reserved it, called Smuggs with the code and they told me which bldg.  I looked at Smuggs website and saw the photos of the unit and the floorplan. I did this within 24 hours, so I could have canceled the trade.
Many of the older units are by the main area.  Our kids could walk to lots of stuff.  You can decide whether to pay the RCI recreation fee or not when you get there.  You do have a free pool (Courtside) with slide and hot tub to use without the fee. We decided not to pay the fee.  We used the $ to take fly fishing lessons, golf lessons, driving range every day, play golf in Stowe, go on a Llama trek, play putt-putt and play frisbee golf. We did not mind the older unit at all, and our kids said it was one of the best trips we have ever taken. 
FYI-many of the newer units are up the hill.  It would be a long walk or you would have to take the shuttle or car to get to other areas.  Elaine


----------



## lizhecht (Mar 1, 2010)

We stay there with friends every year, but have never tried to trade in. Since we are renting, we stay in an older unit. I've walked up the hill to see the newer ones but since we are there to ski (which is closer to the older units) we have never been interested. There are many things for the kids to do. I assume the fee gets you the ability to use the newer facilities and other than the work out room which my husband uses we have had plenty of options without paying a fee. There is a pool and game room for the kids without the fee. Also all the trails, skating rink and tubing. If you ski, the mountain is right there, no need to get a shuttle or go anywhere. This is really convenient if you have some in your group who like to ski all day and others who don't.


----------



## shifty1981 (May 22, 2010)

Someone we're trying to rent from is saying we are not "renters" but are his guests and should have access to all amenities. He also said he doesn't know which building it's in. Just bed and bath number. he has 200 positive ratings. 



sjuhawk_jd said:


> Other option might be look around and see if you can rent from an owner who may already have a reservation. If you rent from an owner, you do not have to pay $45/per condo/per day (optional) fee to the resort to enjoy all waterparks etc. that Smuggs offer. If you do not pay this, many of the pools and waterparks will not be available to your family.
> 
> Details: www.smuggs.com/rci


----------



## vkrn (May 23, 2010)

Does anyone know what the Aspen Units are like. We are assigned there for October.


----------



## Stricky (May 23, 2010)

vkrn said:


> Does anyone know what the Aspen Units are like. We are assigned there for October.



Aspen units are very nice.


----------



## shifty1981 (May 28, 2010)

Where did you get this list from? Kestrels, Eagles, and Owls look like they have flat pannels TVs, etc. We just booked Sycamore and if it's really 2nd most recent, I hope it's as updated as those. 



Stricky said:


> You can find the point values for the different buildings here: http://www.smuggsbbs.com/index.php?topic=19.0
> 
> I think the order from newest down for the last 4 builds is
> Tamaracs, Sycamore, Aspens (AH), and Willows (w)


----------



## hdmass (May 28, 2010)

The way that I understand it is that for trading purposes, Kestrels, Owls, Eagles (North Hill) and Falcons (West Hill) are considered Mountain Estates at Smugglers' Notch.   These are all fractional ownership units.  Sycamores, Tamaracs etc. are week units.  We stayed in a Tamaracs unit that did not have a flat panel in the LR or the BR's but did have one in the Master Bath.  I have not stayed in a Sycamores unit, but did speak with an owner once who loved it.

Hope you have a great stay.


----------



## shifty1981 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks. We are so excited. Can't wait!


----------



## Stricky (May 28, 2010)

Sycamores are very nice. They have a great pool area and very nice views.


----------

